# Cyclist Tested Positive for a Steroid. He’s 90.



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm surprised they would do a doping test ... at 90+. I believe Carl's explanation. I support team Carl!

*Track cyclist Carl Grove - aged 90 - fails doping test at US Masters Track National Championships*









Positive doping tests for amateur cyclists are not unheard of. Indeed they have become all too common in recent years. But it is rare for the guilty party to be a 90-year-old.

Cycling fans were raising a quizzical eyebrow after Carl Grove, a Masters champion from Bristol, Indiana, was handed a public warning by the United States Anti-Doping Agency after testing positive for epitrenbolone on July 11 last year.

Grove, the oldest participant at the Masters Track National Championships, had set a world record in the men's 90-94 sprint category.

He claimed that ingesting contaminated meat the evening before competing was "more likely than not" the reason for his positive, pointing out that he had provided a clean sample the day before. Usada dismissed his argument, stripping him of his record.

While investigating the source of his positive test, Usada also determined that a supplement Grove was using prior to July 11, 2018, was contaminated with clomiphene, another prohibited substance.

The sheer absurdity of a 90-year-old testing positive will amuse some. But it is sure to alarm others, providing further evidence of a potentially serious problem within the amateur levels of the sport where testing is far less stringent.

In December 2015, 18-year-old national junior champion Gabriel Evans confessed to taking the blood booster EPO, saying he had been "curious" after watching the BBC Panorama doping documentary Catch Me If You Can, arguing that the culture had been "normalised" because he had read so many reports of professionals doping.

On the same day, UK Anti-Doping announced a four year-ban for a British Masters champion (age 35-39), Andrew Hastings, who tested positive for metenolone and stanozolol. In 2016 Robin Townsend, a 46-year-old club rider, tested positive for the stimulant modafinil and was also handed a four-year ban.

sauce https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cycling...grove-aged-90-fails-doping-test-atus-masters/


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

He had no competition, why would anyone care? Go Carl!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

He’s 90, let the man ride and do his drugs. I’m just hoping I make it to 90 can’t imagine I’ll be able to bike at that age though, but if some roids can make it happen I’d be all about it


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

From what I've observed, when we hosted the usa cycling 24 hr. championships, those usada folks are real arrogant and heavy handed. It's just more power politics, so glad to have our race back. Go Carl...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

contaminated food and supplements are a real thing, so I don't doubt this guy, either. I suppose it wouldn't be unheard of to dope like hell to set that world record, the man is also 90 yrs old. what would be the point?

it's well established that supplements are contaminated all the damn time.

And it looks like trenbolone is used extensively in livestock (epitrenbolone is the metabolyte they test for).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trenbolone

Looks like though it's occasionally used for doping in sports (it was one of the drugs in the cocktail the Russians got busted for), its status is nowhere in a gray area. It's a Schedule III controlled substance. Frankly, if the dude was doping on purpose, there'd be less difficult to obtain options.

Looks like USADA acknowledges the contamination issue in this case, but still penalized him by vacating his results.

https://www.usada.org/carl-grove-accepts-public-warning/

Stuff like this just gives a good reason to eat vegetarian or even vegan meals in-competition (or at least limit meat consumption to sources where you can verify no such substances are given to the animals), and to go entirely off supplements during the competition, as well. Also, when tests like this turn up contaminated supplements, I want to know which supplement it is. Penalize them, not the athlete. Maybe USADA/WADA should get into testing and verifying certain supplements as contamination-free so that athletes can have some level of certainty that they won't have their results vacated because of some vitamins.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

#teamcarl all the way!

At his age, just don't mess with him!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Hell, at 90 and still on a bike, he should be allowed to take whatever is necessary to keep the pedals turning.

Men in blazers and clipboards bugger up every sport they touch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Velobike said:


> Hell, at 90 and still on a bike, he should be allowed to take whatever is necessary to keep the pedals turning.
> 
> Dopes in blazers and clipboards bugger up every sport they touch.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Harold said:


> Also, when tests like this turn up contaminated supplements, I want to know which supplement it is. Penalize them


I couldn't agree more.

I always wonder if these are off the shelf big brand supplements or from a compounding pharmacy with a wink and a nod. With professional athletes it seems it's almost always the latter and woukd keep that filed under cheater.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

What they should've done was an x-ray. That's where the real secret to his performance enhancements lies. I managed to obtain his latest lab image from the hospital.









j/k, go Carl!


----------

